# Go-Devil



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I am thinking of investing in a Go-Devil, what are your opinions?

:beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sweet! I would love to have one for late season ducks on the mighty mo'!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

http://www.stump-jumper.com/pages/contact.html

I've got the 22 horse subaru engine. I love it. My friend has the go-devil and it's 23 hp I believe. The throttle on the stump jumper is something he liked better about mine. Depending on what kind of boat you mount the motor on, the more horses are well worth the extra money. This I've heard from more than one person. PM if you have any more questions.

:beer:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

I would love to get one for my 10' johnboat. Only thing I don't like about them is the prop keeps running since they are direct drive.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

That's not as big of a deal as you would think. You get used to it. Pushing off from the boatlanding can be a trick at times, but I would not think of leaving the house without it now. The access advantage you have over someone with a regular outboard is huge. They(without one) can probably get into the same areas, but not without breaking their back with a push pole or worse having to get out of the boat and walk it. The boat will get beached before the motor will get you stuck. I've hammered mine into the mud and gave it the beans so many times, I wonder how it still runs. Mine is 4 or 5 years old now. I go through a prop every other year. The fun part is jumping over beaver dams, or when the lilly pads are brushing the dog in the face. Finding new spots in the spring when the water is up a little is nice too. Smaller sloughs you couldn't get through in the fall now open up just enough so with a stump jumper/go devil you are able to scout this area without wasting time during the season. How much in North Dakota someone would need one, I'm not sure. We run in shallow water almost from the time we leave the landing around here. They are for shallow water without a doubt. They will glide more in the shallows, rather than push the water in front of the boat when the water is deeper. We brought ours out to ND the first year out there and the boat never left the motel parking lot. We put a cover on a 12' flat now and use this as a trailer more than anything else. Northdakota hunting probably in my opinion doesn't have the need for a motor like this nearly as much as Minn. down in the shallow river bottoms.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree with Goldy. They are great for use on larger bodies of water with shallow water. Most of the sloughs that I have seen in ND you wouldn't have much of a use for the go devil. If you are going to be on larger bodies of water with a lot of vegitation to go through, they are great. We use ours and when you get up to speed, you can go right through cattails, lilly pads etc and not even slow down much. Ours is the 25 HP on a 16 foot flat bottom john boat and seems to have plenty of power to push the boat around. Only negitive comment I have on it is, there is no reverse on the engine.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I appreciate all your comments... I am still confused, most of the water I hunt around Devils Lake area are shallow sloughs with a foot of water and up to 10 ft. It sucks getting out of the boat and pushing the boat through the muck and breaking your back, wouldn't the go-devil solve that problem? I need a motor for this boat, just don't know what direction to go... Outboard vs. go-devil?

I would also like to use this (outboard or go-devil) on the Missouri river this fall and the river can be tricky with the shallow areas with sand bars, etc.

Thanks for all your info!!!!!

:beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I Never hunted water in North dakota that needed a boat. Not yet that is. If there is even 1 area that you need it for it's worth it. If shallow water is what you're running around in, the outboard will take a beating for sure. The stump jumper/go devil are nice for late season also because you don't have the water pump on them to worry about freezing up. Like I said I've never been to devils lake itself to see what the water is like in it. I'd go for it. :lol: Stumpjumper has got me sold.

:beer:


----------



## widgeon (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't have any experience with stump-jumpers, but have driven many different mud-buddies and go-devils over the years. Between those two brands, I would recommend the mudbuddy for sure. They require less mantainance and are smoother driving IMO.

More horses is definitely a plus (I would never buy one less than 9 hp, and like the 25 hp's).

You might look at the new mud buddy "hyperdrives". They look like a better mousetrap than the old long-tailed models.


----------



## Dakota Kid (Aug 17, 2002)

DB,

I am putting up for sale a 2001 16' Xpress, Mudbuddy fastgrass blind and 25 hp Mudbuddy motor. Its trailered on Williamson Heavy Duty trailer. Low hours on the everything. Lots of extras. $5500. I would even pull it to Bismarck for you at no charge 

Seriously, you would get around great on the Mo River and DL would be awesome in the shallows. Wouldn't want to cross the lake in it though. I have had no probs at all with this outfit.

I would post pics but need help doing it.

f


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2004)

They don't have reverse either, do they??


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I would go with a beavertail motor instead of a go devil. You have to grease the bearings alot on the godevils.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Greenhead -

Do you own a beavertail? Just curious how you like the motor, etc. I checked the site out and the products they offer.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't have a beavertail or godevil yet,but are looking at getting a beavertail boat and a beavertail motor. I have heard from other people that you have to grease the bearings alot on the godevil.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

It's funny you should say go with a beavertail. In the last two months I've gone to my truck and there's been a packet full of their motors, boats, blinds, etc. sitting on my seat!!! I'd love to get their harley motor with their custom blind boat and pods on the back, best set-up I've ever seen.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

I have 2 Beavertails, a 27 and a 6.5 HP. They are engineered and assembled very well. I run the 27 on a 1651 square front jon boat and the 6.5 on a 14' Canvasback sneak boat. Neither boat is very fast but thye both go awywhere in shallow water.

I test drove the 75 HP Harley on a Beavertail 16' jon boat with their Performance (floatation) Pods. What a RIDE!!! We screamed about 30 mph acros a march that wasn't more than 18 inches deep! Boy do I want one of those motors!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

That'd be sweet!!! 30 mph, damn that's good for a mud motor!!! I barely reach that with my 50 horse Johnson on my 17' blind boat!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

Ches, how would that 6 1/2 horse do on the back of my 10' john boat?? I think it'd almost be too heavy for me and my dog(180 lbs Max.) I'm not sure what the boat capacity is, I've had 3 friends in it, totaling close to 450 pounds with about 2" to spare.


----------

